# 90 Gallon planted tank



## bgzbgz (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say that 216 watts will not be low light especially if you are using t5 bulbs. I think you will need co2 and a good amount of plant mass in order to avoid algae problems down the road.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I run only 108 watts of T5HO over my own 90gal and have algae issues if I go over 8 hrs/day- you'll definitely need pressurized CO2 if you want to run a full 216 watts.

My fixture is a 216 watt fixture, though- so I just run one bank of bulbs at a time. Works out pretty well. 

You can see pics in my Journal either over at TFH (see the links in my sig) or in the photo journal forum over here.

I also have a 46gal bowfront- cool coincidence! 

Welcome to TPT!


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a 90 that I have not added co2 to in about 2 years. I run 2 odno (x4) t8 bulbs on it. I have had some minor algae, but most of my problems are from Naja grass remnants.

The Journal is in my sig, I will update with new pics soon. I covered the set up of it fairly well in it.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

lauraleellbp said:


> I also have a 46gal bowfront- cool coincidence!
> 
> Welcome to TPT!



I didnt notice before, but I too have a 46 bowfront. . .must be some kind of elite club, not a coincidence


----------



## ColeMan (Mar 9, 2008)

I have a 90g tank and run 216w T5 - it's certainly high light, and you _will_ need CO2 if you want to stand any chance of keeping algae at bay. As a matter of fact, most of the day I only use 108w (one bank of 2x54w); the full 216w is only on for about 2-3 hours a day, depending on the season; if it stays on any longer I end up having to trim every week, especially when I've got a bunch of fast growing stems...


----------

